# How many miles does you have.



## Antonio96 (Jan 5, 2003)

*How many miles does yours have.*

Looking at buying a 2000 A6 with 237K it has been very well taken care of, should it last a while longer?


_Modified by Antonio96 at 9:33 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: How many miles does you have. (Antonio96)*

Are you kidding? You better keep on looking! There is no reason to buy a car with that many miles on it. You are just asking for problems. If you really want to keep throwing your money away, you can throw it at me any day.


----------



## Antonio96 (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: How many miles does you have. (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I work at Euro Tech (VW and Audi's only), I see see a few cars with close to 300K on them, I was wondering if anyone out there has any with some miles on them?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

2002 A6 2.7T with only 38,000 miles.


----------



## Antonio96 (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Thanks.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: How many miles does you have. (Antonio96)*

A car with that many miles better have some damn good service records.
If it was me, I'd find a different ride with lower miles.


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: How many miles does you have. (Uberhare)*

An nAudi wiht this many miles and a 2000 at that.. you are a glutton for punishment! Gte a honda with 200k miles, not an Audi...
I would stay away personally but justout of curiosity , whihc engine does it have? 2.8?


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: How many miles does you have. (formulagigi)*

Sorry Iahve 65k miles on my 2,7T


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: How many miles does you have. (formulagigi)*

I'm up to 129,000 miles....... these cars will last as a long time as long as you keep taking good care of them.


----------



## Antonio96 (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: How many miles does you have. (formulagigi)*

It is the 2.8. Original owner and every service has been done on time.


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry, but i got a 2000 with 64,xxx


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: How many miles does yours have. (Antonio96)*

2002 2.7T
43,000


----------



## adart1105 (Jun 30, 2004)

2000 with 146,300...runs great ! however original owner took to certified audi dealership everytime the baby had a hic-up ! has all the service records...so its perfect


----------

